# Tennis String



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

My dad wants to know where he can buy quality tennis string and the machine to string them (Klippers USA? string name Pearl-Zone 17 ) at a good price. His strings are just about to give out and i would be much appreciated if you could point me to a good quality source that has reasonable prices. Websites or stores in the gta would be great!

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you just looking to have the racquet restrung, or does he actually want to buy the whole thing to do it himself?

Almost any tennis club with a proshop will restring your racquet for a nomial fee, and they'll do it right at a fraction of the cost of doing it yourself.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

he wants to buy the whole thing, so he can do it all himself and save money over time.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm not sure about the machinery because it's been years since I looked into buying my own machines to string racquets, but i know that getting strings and machines from the states is far cheaper than anything here. strings here are way overpriced; popular stores like sporting life or sport chek charge crazy amounts for strings so getting them online is the best way to go IMO.

I've always bought them online from people on tennis-warehouse who buy strings in reels, or on ebay or something whenever i want to try things out. String reels on ebay are a good bet but just get them from ebay stores and not personal sellers to avoid knockoffs. I bought a reel of signum pro poly and another of wilson synthetic strings a while back and was amazed at its feel but ran out when i gave a few sets to a few friends to try out. overall saved a ton of money by ordering from the states. (as i recall the price of TWO string jobs + strings [luxilon + wilson synthetics] purchased at sporting life = both reels ordered with shipping + duties).

If you are persistent on getting something within the gta, try merchant of tennis and see if they can special order you something. They are really nice guys that don't mind giving out deals once you get to know them or buy from them often. if you belong to a racquet club who owns machines you can ask the owner if they can help you out by ordering one for you and getting a good price, or in my case ordering a newer model and selling me their existing model.


----------

